# Think About Revising the $700 Limit For Rentals Offered?



## Hoc (Jun 7, 2007)

I was just wondering whether it is time to reconsider the $700 limit on rentals set out in the "Rentals Offered" section.  Remember that, when that limit was instituted, most maintenance fees -- even the highest -- were less than $700.  Nowadays, with maintenance fees having gone up substantially since the limit was set, many of the high-end timeshares (like Marriotts, for instance), have annual maintenance fees in excess of $1,000.

Perhaps the limit should be increased across the board, or otherwise, for those of us with high-fee timeshares, perhaps the limit should be increased for those timeshares.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

Discussed to death less than a year ago.

See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12347


----------



## ricoba (Jun 8, 2007)

While it may have been discussed to death a year ago, I wouldn't be opposed to a yearly reconsideration of increasing the limit.


----------



## Spence (Jun 8, 2007)

While I think the limit is arbitrary and should be done away with, the fact is TUGgers won't spend even the current limit as a rule.

An example:
I received a response from a TUGger to one of my ads offering me $50/night for a 1BR/6 in NYC over Thanksgiving07. I responded with availability and the minimum acceptable offer which was half what the resort/hotel charges. Their educated response was "I know what it cost you."


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 8, 2007)

ricoba said:


> While it may have been discussed to death a year ago, I wouldn't be opposed to a yearly reconsideration of increasing the limit.



me too...why limit a price...let the free market reign


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 8, 2007)

*Raising the Limit*

* 
I would be in favor of raising the limit *

A standard hotel/motel room on I-95
traveling between Maryland & Florida 
cost me approx. $100 a night and thats 
for a overnight stay in a standard room.   

A really nice 1-2 Bedroom unit for a week
should be worth more than the $700 limit.

I think the limit should be increased.
I would also like to see a limit of 6 LMR 
free ads per year per person/company!


----------



## KenK (Jun 8, 2007)

Every rental site on & off the internet can post any price they want.  So why go there to look?

Why go to TUG to look?  I think it is a draw that doesn't cost tug a cent.  Its brings people to see whats available for $700....and also brings them to the BBS.  I suggest anyone who wants to help build site traffic do something  similar.  It's like a come on....a tube of toothpaste for 25 cents.....


I would vote for $700 or less.  These are supposed to be distressed weeks that folks need to rent....and attempt to re coup some money.  Profit motive and business wasn't the original intention.

Many of us here can find weeks at the exchange company or their affiliated sites for less than $299 a week.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Before posting here, I suggest you each read through the ENTIRE thread linked below.  If you have anything to say that was not already covered in that thread, feel free to post it.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12347

But the long and short of it is that opinions on this differ widely, as has been shown here in this thread already.  Without a clear consensus, the limit is not likely to be changed.


----------



## somerville (Jun 9, 2007)

The price limit should have a periodic inflation adjustment.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Why don't we do a trial period, see if it's successful?  It could bring even more traffic to the site if owners of premium units were offering them at what would still be considered bargain rates, e.g., Westin St John for $1200.

I'm not opposed to paying $10 (?) to use the Classified page, but I just don't think it gets the traffic the LMR board gets.  Is my perception incorrect?  Does TUG have "hit stats" for the various pages?


----------



## Keitht (Jun 9, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Why don't we do a trial period, see if it's successful?  It could bring even more traffic to the site if owners of premium units were offering them at what would still be considered bargain rates, e.g., Westin St John for $1200.
> 
> I'm not opposed to paying $10 (?) to use the Classified page, but I just don't think it gets the traffic the LMR board gets.  Is my perception incorrect?  Does TUG have "hit stats" for the various pages?



As an alternative to increasing the price limit on LMR's couldn't a 'sticky' be added to the LMR forum pointing people to the Classifieds for rentals over $700 as a compromise?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Keith --

I'm sure it wouldn't hurt, but let's face it, the Classified pages are extremely burdenome.  You have to search by area ... weed out the ads with comical prices, floating dates (is the unit even available for the timeframe I'm looking for?), etc.  The beauty of the LMR is the ease of use -- it lists, all on one page, all locations available over the next 45 days.  It's my belief that this convenience is at least as responsible for the high traffic as the price point.

-- Jerseygirl


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 9, 2007)

I think we should raise the maximum to $1000. It's always negotiable. To me, last minute rental should cover maintenance fees which for at least one of my resorts is over $800. People can always email the person and ask to rent it for a lower amount (which allows for market controls).
Liz


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 11, 2007)

Being able to at least cover one's maintenance fees should be the new maximum.  $700 may have worked years ago, but it needs to be adjusted, just like the CPI and hotel rates.  They all go up, why not this one too?


----------

